# Satellite Image



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

So I was playing around with the Green Keeper app and found my house on it.

This is an old image because it no longer comes up like this on google or apple maps, but I was quick to screen shot it.

The way it shows my PRG over the winter is awesome. I wish I could get away with doing the front, but am afraid the HOA would go ballistic.
.


----------



## JDM83 (Sep 19, 2018)

HOA that nuts where you live? idk why they would be mad for you having a nice lawn all year


----------



## MWH (Apr 12, 2018)

I also live in Lantana - and will overseed this winter if you will! I was also hesitate to, due to HOA.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

MWH said:


> I also live in Lantana - and will overseed this winter if you will! I was also hesitate to, due to HOA.


We might have us a little uprising!


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I would read that HOA contract to confirm.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

What HOA rule would you be breaking? Many HOA communities around here overseed rye.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

@dfw_pilot I live in Lantana, out by Argyle. The front lawn is maintained by the HOA,

I am going to take a closer look at the rules later. Part of the issue, I do not want to still have to pay the HOA fees and not have them do any work, which talking with other folks does not seem to be an option.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Ah, I gotcha.


----------



## elm34 (May 10, 2017)

I live not far from you in Canyon Falls and several homes on my street over seeded with rye last fall. Also I'm sure the model homes in Lantana overseed as the builders like to keep that nice green lawn look for potential buyers. My HOA also includes the front lawn maintenance too but I still cut the front myself with my JD220B since they don't cut it low enough. It's kind of funny when the come and cut my lawn as they aren't cutting anything.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Found it...


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

So glad I'm no longer part of a HOA. Nice satellite pic!


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

I'm in a HOA but it isn't that hardcore.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

The last one we were in could care less about anything other than you couldn't have a shed in the backyard and don't leave your trash can out front where it is visible.


----------



## Durso81 (Apr 10, 2018)

Time to move I'm all for a how that wants a clean looking neighborhood but forget that it's my house.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

My HOA tried to tell me I couldn't have a shed and had to build with the same materials as the home. I said don't need storage for a boat and I was not going to spend 100k+ to satisfy a certain look. They said no, so I said Im required to maintain my lawn and they agreed so I said fine. I went on to say that the storage of lawn equipment, fuel and chemicals to maintain my lawn was a hazard. The smell of which makes my wife nauseous and is creating a health issue as well. In addition I mentioned there were trampolines, play-sets and other restricted items in the neighberhood. The HOA has now determined that a shed is suitable as long as the colors are complimentary to the home and that there is no direct view of the shed from the street in front of the property.

When this community first went in (The Highlands) they were very strict but now seem to listen to reasonable solutions...


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

HOA board member here. I will never ding somebody for having a nice yard.

However, other board members HAMMERED me over my new fence being a few inches too tall. I tried to explain that I'm 6'2, and they're 5'4, and I wanted a gate *I* couldn't see over.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

HOA lololololol screw that noise


----------



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

HOAs are a pain but my parents live in a neighborhood without them and you can absolutely see the difference.

Funny thing is my Bermuda improvement journey started after I got a nasty letter from the HOA that my yard needed help. Thankfully I found this resource and now have my yard referenced at HOA meetings as the standard for what others should try to achieve.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

ctrav said:


> My HOA tried to tell me I couldn't have a shed and had to build with the same materials as the home. I said don't need storage for a boat and I was not going to spend 100k+ to satisfy a certain look. They said no, so I said Im required to maintain my lawn and they agreed so I said fine. I went on to say that the storage of lawn equipment, fuel and chemicals to maintain my lawn was a hazard. The smell of which makes my wife nauseous and is creating a health issue as well. In addition I mentioned there were trampolines, play-sets and other restricted items in the neighberhood. The HOA has now determined that a shed is suitable as long as the colors are complimentary to the home and that there is no direct view of the shed from the street in front of the property.
> 
> When this community first went in (The Highlands) they were very strict but now seem to listen to reasonable solutions...


Read your HOA covenants and restrictions. Its layed out Black and white. I don't allow any sheds that are visible from the street as well.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

They don't want over seeding because they don't want to pay a lawn company to mow through the winter. Totally understandable imo.

But generally so HOA's suck! They are either very strict or not strict enough. One of the HOA's I lived in in California would fine you if you have a weed in the crack of the concrete or your grass got too tall.

My current HOA only cares what kind of fencing you put up and if you're shed is the same color of your house. They don't say anything about overgrown weedy lawns or the mold that taking over the sides of some peoples houses and vinyl fences. And there's nothing in the bi laws that will allow them to enforce fines on the people letting their houses go to crap.

I'll never live in another HOA neighborhood again. I compromised this time because my wife really like this house and I was getting a decent size yard. But almost 3 years here and I'm ready to move. I hate living so close to other people that don't give a crap about anything, I need 100 acres with the house built in the middle and no possible way to see neighbors &#128514;


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Cory said:


> I need 100 acres with the house built in the middle and no possible way to see neighbors 😂


This.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

TheTurfTamer said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > My HOA tried to tell me I couldn't have a shed and had to build with the same materials as the home. I said don't need storage for a boat and I was not going to spend 100k+ to satisfy a certain look. They said no, so I said Im required to maintain my lawn and they agreed so I said fine. I went on to say that the storage of lawn equipment, fuel and chemicals to maintain my lawn was a hazard. The smell of which makes my wife nauseous and is creating a health issue as well. In addition I mentioned there were trampolines, play-sets and other restricted items in the neighberhood. The HOA has now determined that a shed is suitable as long as the colors are complimentary to the home and that there is no direct view of the shed from the street in front of the property.
> ...


I have read it and understand. However, there are many things that I have not stated in my reply that would help to understand the stance I took. HOA's serve a good purpose in many cases and are overbearing in other cases. Especially when the HOA board has no homeowners on it due to new development or little dictators on HOA boards with homeowners. Then again my term "shed" may have been an understatement...


----------

